# Kettle fail :(



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Flipping element blew in my kettle yesterday!  It's never happened to me before and I've only had this kettle 3 years, and it was quite a decent one, not cheap!  Previous kettle lasted 24 years, and the one before that was purchased some time in the late 1960s and was given to me by my Mum when I left home aged 18. They certainly don't make them like they used to!

Anyway, I went on an emergency kettle hunt and spotted a Sainsbury's 'Basics' one for £4, so snagged that. Seems OK in most respects except that it does seem to taint the flavour of coffee/tea a bit of plastic - perhaps it's just because I've been used to metal kettles and I might get used to it. If not, I'll have to invest a bit more and use this for emergencies only  I also observed that boiling water for tea in the microwave makes the tea a bit 'scummy', doesn't happen with kettles, why not?


----------



## Caroline (Aug 7, 2016)

it could well be you are used to using metal kettles. We have a Sainsbury's kettle and use it with no problems


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 7, 2016)

I agree definitely quality is not as good.  We had a Prestige one bought with a matching toaster cost around £40-50 for both - the toaster packed up at almost 2 years - and to be fair they replaced this under the guarantee.  The kettle lasted around 4 years.  We then got a Breville kettle for about £25 and this lasted around 3 years.  We're now on a DeLonghi that cost around £30.  These are all metal and not what I would consider particularly cheap.  We'll see how long this latest one lasts!


----------



## grovesy (Aug 7, 2016)

I regretted getting rid of a Russell Hobbs stainless steel one for a cordless one many years ago, lost count of how many have had since! In my experience none last very long these days!


----------



## Amigo (Aug 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Flipping element blew in my kettle yesterday!  It's never happened to me before and I've only had this kettle 3 years, and it was quite a decent one, not cheap!  Previous kettle lasted 24 years, and the one before that was purchased some time in the late 1960s and was given to me by my Mum when I left home aged 18. They certainly don't make them like they used to!
> 
> Anyway, I went on an emergency kettle hunt and spotted a Sainsbury's 'Basics' one for £4, so snagged that. Seems OK in most respects except that it does seem to taint the flavour of coffee/tea a bit of plastic - perhaps it's just because I've been used to metal kettles and I might get used to it. If not, I'll have to invest a bit more and use this for emergencies only  I also observed that boiling water for tea in the microwave makes the tea a bit 'scummy', doesn't happen with kettles, why not?



Apparently microwaving your tea isn't advised because it doesn't get the water to the desired temperature and results in it tasting a bit weird. I've noticed that too northerner.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-microwaving-water-for-tea-is-a-bad-idea-97452679/


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I agree definitely quality is not as good.  We had a Prestige one bought with a matching toaster cost around £40-50 for both - the toaster packed up at almost 2 years - and to be fair they replaced this under the guarantee.  The kettle lasted around 4 years.  We then got a Breville kettle for about £25 and this lasted around 3 years.  We're now on a DeLonghi that cost around £30.  These are all metal and not what I would consider particularly cheap.  We'll see how long this latest one lasts!


The one that blew up yesterday was a Breville


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 7, 2016)

The rugby team I used to play for used to have a game called kettle. It was a most scary drunken adventure that often resulted in some of the participants requiring medical treatment. I will not go any further as this is as some of you may be just about to eat lunch


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Apparently microwaving your tea isn't advised because it doesn't get the water to the desired temperature and results in it tasting a bit weird. I've noticed that too northerner.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-microwaving-water-for-tea-is-a-bad-idea-97452679/


Well, there you go!  It was an emergency - the element blew in the act of heating water for a much-needed cup of tea!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> The rugby team I used to play for used to have a game called kettle. It was a most scary drunken adventure that often resulted in some of the participants requiring medical treatment. I will not go any further as this is as some of you may be just about to eat lunch


Isn't 'kettling' something that the police do to peaceful demontrators? 

Apparently, these things double up as both kettles AND bells  Can't see the spout on them though, and they look heavy


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 7, 2016)

I imagine the taste will disappear after a few boilings.  When I have something like that, I usually fill to max and boil it  few times before putting it into commission.

I had a kettle crisis myself a year or so ago, and like you nippend out and bought the cheapest thing I could find to give me time to choose.  The dwnside I found was the cheaper ones tend to be a bit less powerful than the ones I prefer, and therefore take a bit longer to boil.  The things; when I want a cup of tea, *I WANT A CUP OF TEA*.

I can be impatient, but that can be our little secret.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 7, 2016)

Without tea, there is no hope...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> I imagine the taste will disappear after a few boilings.  When I have something like that, I usually fill to max and boil it  few times before putting it into commission.
> 
> I had a kettle crisis myself a year or so ago, and like you nippend out and bought the cheapest thing I could find to give me time to choose.  The dwnside I found was the cheaper ones tend to be a bit less powerful than the ones I prefer, and therefore take a bit longer to boil.  The things; when I want a cup of tea, *I WANT A CUP OF TEA*.
> 
> I can be impatient, but that can be our little secret.


I boiled it up full a couple of times, as per the instructions - perhaps if they'd put to 'boil it up 10 times' that might not have gone down too well! I'll see how it goes over the next few days, for £4 (reduced from £6!) I can't really complain


----------



## Ljc (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Northener, sometime ago last year or the year before I read complaints about the horrid taste caused by the plastic in some kettles. I can't remember the outcome, perhaps do some googling.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi Northener, sometime ago last year or the year before I read complaints about the horrid taste caused by the plastic in some kettles. I can't remember the outcome, perhaps do some googling.


Thanks, I will do - perhaps that's why it was so cheap!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 7, 2016)

@Northerner .I found this, don't know if it's of any help 
http://www.which.co.uk/news/2015/07/what-to-do-if-your-kettle-makes-water-taste-bad-409296/


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Ljc said:


> @Northerner .I found this, don't know if it's of any help
> http://www.which.co.uk/news/2015/07/what-to-do-if-your-kettle-makes-water-taste-bad-409296/


That's interesting @Ljc - thank you. There are chemicals in the water which taste exactly as described - sometimes I can taste then when I just have a glass of water from the tap, so it makes sense that the kettle, being plastic, might be accentuating the problem. I do tend to reboil water too, will try stopping that and try the fridge thing


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't have an electric kettle, I'm secretly Amish at heart and have a stovetop cast iron kettle.  I did have to buy a travel kettle just after diagnosis because I couldn't lift the kettle, and I hated it!  Hope the taste disappears soon


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I don't have an electric kettle, I'm secretly Amish at heart and have a stovetop cast iron kettle.  I did have to buy a travel kettle just after diagnosis because I couldn't lift the kettle, and I hated it!  Hope the taste disappears soon


Well, many thanks to @Ljc the bad taste has gone!  I tried just boiling fresh water this morning rather than just topping up the kettle with some previously boiled water in it, and the resulting cups of tea tasted fine! Thank you!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, many thanks to @Ljc the bad taste has gone!  I tried just boiling fresh water this morning rather than just topping up the kettle with some previously boiled water in it, and the *resulting cups of tea* tasted fine! Thank you!


Northerner ...you posted a little before 10:00 ...how many cups of tea have you had this morning?  I've just finished my first!!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm glad you can enjoy a decent cuppa now.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Northerner ...you posted a little before 10:00 ...how many cups of tea have you had this morning?  I've just finished my first!!


Five...   And I slept in this morning...


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 8, 2016)

are you the guy who put the T in DiabeTes?

Now there's a fundraiser idea ...Diabe-Teas!  sell a Tea-bag for 50p all proceeds to ...also members can send pictures of themselves drinking tea (with or without*) in unusual places.

_* that's with or without milk, sugar, clothes etc _


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> are you the guy who put the T in DiabeTes?
> 
> Now there's a fundraiser idea ...Diabe-Teas!  sell a Tea-bag for 50p all proceeds to ...also members can send pictures of themselves drinking tea (with or without*) in unusual places.
> 
> _* that's with or without milk, sugar, clothes etc _


One of our members does T-shirts to raise money for JDRF - company is 'DiabeTees' 

https://shop.spreadshirt.co.uk/diabeTees/


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 8, 2016)

hmmm ...mebbe just the pictures of themselves drinking tea (with or without) in unusual places (like the 'Me & My Balance' feature) ...but on a specific day?


----------



## KateR (Aug 9, 2016)

We've got a metal George (Asda) one and it cost £12. Works fine without taint.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> One of our members does T-shirts to raise money for JDRF - company is 'DiabeTees'
> 
> https://shop.spreadshirt.co.uk/diabeTees/



I love the slogans on them, some are so apt as well as Funny


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 11, 2016)

Just came across this website  

http://www.buymeonce.com


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Just came across this website
> 
> http://www.buymeonce.com


Looks like my kind of site!


----------



## Annette (Aug 11, 2016)

Its a great idea, but my god have you seen the prices!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Looks like my kind of site!


You must be a sight better off than me, Northerner. Very, very expensive. You can get the same stuff cheaper at Lakeland and Amazon. And no info on whether the pans or casseroles work on an induction hob. It's a site for rich dilettantes, not serious shoppers. £129 for an umbrella?


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> You must be a sight better off than me, Northerner. Very, very expensive. You can get the same stuff cheaper at Lakeland and Amazon. And no info on whether the pans or casseroles work on an induction hob. It's a site for rich dilettantes, not serious shoppers. £129 for an umbrella?



I have been looking on Amazon for a new uplighter (because I prefer soft, indirect lighting), and some of the prices even on Amazon are eye-watering — over £300 for some of them!  And I don't see how those are any better than the Ikea one I'm thinking of getting, which Amazon sell for just £12. (Though why all the ones on Amazon are E27 fitting, is beyond me; I would prefer one with a B22 socket, as all my spare bulbs are that size.)

Not that Amazon are always cheap; I personally wouldn't recommend a pod coffee machine, as the environmental cost is horrendous, and especially not the Tassimo system as the "recycling" facility doesn't exist (honestly, to make 1-4 cups of filter coffee takes only about 5 minutes, and the only waste is a paper cone containing grounds, which can be slung on your compost heap), but if you must buy Tassimo, do so from a supermarket or from the Tassimo website; those on Amazon are typically 2.5 times what supermarkets charge for the exact same thing.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 11, 2016)

Bad news when your kettles bust  . Being a tradesman I would not be happy . I can drink tea for England !  ( hope you get it sorted Northy)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Bad news when your kettles bust  . Being a tradesman I would not be happy . I can drink tea for England !  ( hope you get it sorted Northy)


All sorted thanks Hobie - now happy with my £4 replacement from Sainsbury's!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 12, 2016)

We bought Morphy Richards matching red kettle & toaster about 18 months ago.  The kettle now leaks at the base of the spout & has discolored & looks awful.  Oddly, the toaster still looks like new.


----------



## Annette (Aug 12, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> We bought Morphy Richards matching red kettle & toaster about 18 months ago.  The kettle now leaks at the base of the spout & has discolored & looks awful.  Oddly, the toaster still looks like new.


Ah, but how often do you use them? Id guess maybe toaster once a day (or less) v kettle 10 times a day (if its anything like my household, that is).
Not surprising the kettle wears out first really. They need to do a pack of 1 toaster and 3 kettles, to be run one after the ither, to suit most people...


----------



## Robin (Aug 14, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Looks like my kind of site!


I was reminded of this thread just now, when I was chopping onions with my heavy duty sabatier kitchen knife, and putting them into a Le Creuset casserole dish. Both were wedding presents nearly 32 years ago. I'm expecting them to see me out.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2016)

I think I may have to consign my 27 years old 'Pot Noodle' tea towel to the rag box  Well, it was free, so I suppose I can't complain too much   Everything's failing at the same time!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 14, 2016)

Blimey, Northerner, I hope your underwear is in better condition


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Northerner, I hope your underwear is in better condition


Bought a new pair to celebrate the Millenium!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2016)

Like the Tea Towel . Well used !


----------

